
Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can’t Stop Talking - xtraclass
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/01/the-power-of-introverts/
======
xtraclass
This is a very interesting topic, I think, especially for many folks who work
in IT :-)

